

Ask HN: today is Sunday, where is the Adi Shamir - Dorit Ron paper? - pera

Yesterday The New York Times published[1] an article suggesting some connection between DPR (creator of SilkRoad) and Satoshi Nakamoto (creator of Bitcoin). The article says that today, Sunday, a paper would be published, but I can&#x27;t find anything yet.<p>Does anyone knows where this paper is going to be published?<p>[1] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bits.blogs.nytimes.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;11&#x2F;23&#x2F;study-suggests-link-between-dread-pirate-roberts-and-satoshi-nakamoto&#x2F;
======
atularora
Here is the paper - [https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/839348-silk-road-
pap...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/839348-silk-road-paper.html)

via [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2066780/did-satoshi-
nakamoto-...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2066780/did-satoshi-nakamoto-
transfer-1000-bitcoins-to-the-silk-road.html)

~~~
pera
Thanks!

------
pera
btw here is the HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6787898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6787898)

------
bcl
I would expect it to show up here eventually:

[http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~dron/](http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~dron/)

